# Hindi/Urdu: to melt



## panjabigator

Greetings:

I'm curious to know whether you nasalize the verb for "to melt" in your respective languages or not.  Do you say <pighalnaa> or <pinghalnaa>.  (Or do you say آب کرنا) In Punjab two summers ago, my co-instructors (natives in both Punjabi and Hindi) claimed that the word was not nasalized, though I've mainly heard (and employed!) the nasal version in my daily life.  

To ن or not to ن ; that is the question!  Thoughts?

Edit: Platts and my Punjabi dictionary both say no to noon.  Platts: 





> H پگهلنا पिघलना _pighalnā_ [S. प्रगलनीयं], v.n. To  melt,to be melted, to dissolve; to be in fusion, to fuse, to flow (as a metal); to melt, be softened, moved, or touched; to yield, give way.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

On my side never heard any nazalisation to be true....


----------



## Koozagar

never heard it nasalized.


----------



## panjabigator

Good to know.  My family is nasal-parast, I take it!


----------



## Faylasoof

We never nasalize it either!

   پگهلانا पिघलाना pighlaanaa 

 We also use:
   آب \ پانی كرنا _aab / paanii karnaa_ and ٹگھلانا टिघलाना_  Tighlaanaa_!
 
All used as causatives of course, otherwise we have:

      ٹگهلنا टिघलना_  T__ighalnaa,  _پگهلنا  पिघलना_  pighalnaa _ , آب \ پانی ہونا_  aab / paanii honaa_.


----------



## Qureshpor

panjabigator said:


> Good to know.  My family is nasal-parast, I take it!



*No nasalisation in my Punjabi either. The act of speaking nasaly is "nunkaNRaa"*


----------



## albondiga

Hi all,

What is the difference between *galnaa*, *ghulnaa*, and *pighalnaa*?  (And, by extension *galaanaa*, *ghulaanaa*, *pighalaanaa*?)

Also, are any of these *not* commonly used in normal conversation?

Thanks!


----------



## greatbear

galnaa = to get rotten, melted (things like paper, leaf, gold); galaanaa = to make rot/melt
ghulnaa = to get dissolved; gholnaa (and not ghulaanaa) = to dissolve
pighalnaa = to get melted (solids, candles, etc.); pighalaanaa = to melt

All  six above are used in a normal conversation. "Ghulaanaa" could exist  (to make dissolve), so that's the one not used in normal conversation.


----------



## Qureshpor

1) galnaa


To become soft and tender, e.g  You might do some cooking for a change and your dear wife might say..

Shrimaan Jii, yih gosht galaa hai yaa nahiiN? (If you are a vegetarian, then she would be asking about "aaluu"!)

2) ghulnaa = to get dissolved. (Causative verb would be "gholnaa")

paanii meN namak Daaliye. jab ghul jaa'e...

gilaas meN paanii Daaliye aur us meN chiinii gholiye (..and dissolve sugar in it.)

3) pighalnaa = to get melted ( Causative verbighlaanaa)

aaj kal itnii garmii hai kih bhejaa bhii pigal jaataa hai!

melt some butter in the pan/pahle patiile meN makkhan pighlaa'ie

ghulnaa >> gholnaa >> ghulaanaa

Possibly the last one would be least common.


----------



## albondiga

Thanks!  It's clearer now...


----------



## panjabigator

*Moderator note: merged similar threads.*


----------



## Faylasoof

greatbear said:


> ..."Ghulaanaa" could exist  (to make dissolve), so that's the one not used in normal conversation.


 _ghulaanaa_ (= to cause to dissolve) does exist and is used in normal conversation! _We _use it!


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> ghulnaa >> gholnaa >> ghulaanaa
> Possibly the last one would be least common.


 QP SaaHib we use the last one all the time:

_ghulnaa_ = to dissolve (intrans.) / be dissolved.
_gholnaa_ = to dissolve (trans.)
_ghulaanaa_ = to cause to dissolve (causative)


----------



## panjabigator

Isn't there also a "gālnā," the transitive of "galnā?"


----------



## Qureshpor

panjabigator said:


> Isn't there also a "gālnā," the transitive of "galnā?"



Only when you have your Punjabi head on!!


----------



## panjabigator

Ah! I thought I might have been thinking in the wrong direction. Na ghar kā na ghāṭ kā. Khair...


----------



## Qureshpor

panjabigator said:


> Ah! I thought I might have been thinking in the wrong direction. Na ghar kā na ghāṭ kā. Khair...



I think a more fitting quote might be..

ga'e donoN jahaaN ke kaam se, nah idhar ke rahe nah udhar ke rahe
nah xudaa hii milaa nah visaal-i-sanam, nah idhar ke rahe nah udhar ke rahe


----------

